# Graphics Competiton (3) sign ups



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to MMAF's *Graphics Competition part 3.*

It's time to see who next enters the *Graphics Champions* roster, and takes home the prize.

--------------

*Rules:*

Style: *Signature*
Theme: *Freestyle* - *black and white*
Size: *Horizontal (450 X 250) - Vertical (250 X 450) MAX* 
Due Date: *2/4/2011* 
Post count to enter: *50*

Notes: You must PM me your entry. Do _not_ post it in this thread.

To avoid any confusion one might have, the theme is *freestyle*, but the colors must be *black and white* only. You can make a vertical or horizontal sig, this should give more leash on what you can enter (all competitons in this series will allow this now).

You may have multiple entries.

--------------

*Prizes:*

First place: *200,000 credits*
Second place: *100,000 credits*
Third place: *50,000 credits*

--------------

*Registration:*

1. D.P
2. CutterKick
3. Killstarz
4. Intermission
5. KryOnicle
6. Limba
7.
8.
9.​


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sign me up son.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I'M IN! Is that maximum size or size in general?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added you two.

It is max, as always.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm iiiiiiiiiin.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wanna join the party too!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

This is gonna be fuuuun!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm dreading the b&w, but I'll try to have fun with it lol.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

D.P. said:


> I'm dreading the b&w, but I'll try to have fun with it lol.


Same with me. It limits what you can work with.


----------



## TKOnow (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmm... Although im new. I want in!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added you guys. TKO, you need 50 posts to be able to enter, it's a new rule that was put in. People can't send PMs until you reach 50 posts, so to avoid that and to avoid issues and things, the rules are you can't enter until 50 posts. Post a couple of times on the boards, and you will be more than welcome to join the fun. 

The black and white is to mix it up a bit. I don't think we've ever done one like that before, so it's a new challenge and it'll be fun to see what people come up with.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

M.C said:


> The black and white is to mix it up a bit. I don't think we've ever done one like that before, so it's a new challenge and it'll be fun to see what people come up with.


Personally, I love it. A lot of sigs look even better when black and whited. Was thinking of doing something similar for the next SOTM


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

KryOnicle said:


> Personally, I love it. A lot of sigs look even better when black and whited. Was thinking of doing something similar for the next SOTM


Please let it have some type of colouring. raise01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Added you and took my name off.

I just had my name in there until it filled up more or incase there weren't enough.

I don't like entering comps that I run (as you all know), so now that we have 6 without me, I can exit.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Added you and took my name off.
> 
> I just had my name in there until it filled up more or incase there weren't enough.
> 
> I don't like entering comps that I run (as you all know), so now that we have 6 without me, I can exit.


Comm'on M.C!

Putt your name back in the competition!
I already expressed my opinion on this. Same goes for when Kry puts together SOTM competitions!
The more we are, the better!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

MC, check yo' inbox!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I have 3 entries.

Just a reminder to those who have not entered yet, you have 3 days left.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

M.C said:


> I have 3 entries.
> 
> Just a reminder to those who have not entered yet, you have 3 days left.


Did you get my pm from yesterday?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm gonna start mine tomorrow i think


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Just missing 1 entry.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, don't mean to keep you waiting. Ill get something done tonight !


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Sorry guys, don't mean to keep you waiting. Ill get something done tonight !


Pull your finger out Castro!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry guys im trying to make this one good for a change.

Can anyone share some good brushes for smudging?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Default soft circular brushes and default charcoal brushes. Change the smudge settings about


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Got my submission in, sorry for the delay guys.


----------

